# DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Nashville Via Satellite



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Nashville Via Satellite; DISH Network Introduces Nation's Largest Package of HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 20, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it will launch local high definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in Nashville and the surrounding counties. The following local TV channels will be available: ABC Ch. 2 (WKRN), CBS Ch. 5 (WTVF), NBC Ch. 4 (WSMV) and FOX Ch. 17 (WZTV).

With the addition of HD locals in Nashville, customers can now watch Desperate Housewives on ABC, CSI on CBS, American Idol on FOX and the 2006 Winter Olympics on NBC, all in breath-taking high definition.

Customers in Nashville who sign up for any of the new DishHD(TM) packages can take advantage of more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week, including their local HD broadcasts. Cable companies, with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cannot come close to the robust lineup of DishHD. As an added bonus, new customers who sign up for DishHD through a local RadioShack retailer before Feb. 28, are eligible for next-day installation.

With up to four different programming packages to choose from, DishHD customers can find an option that best fits their viewing needs. For as little as $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup and get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels and more than 23 high definition channels. Customers can add local channels in both high definition and standard definition for just $5 a month.

DISH Network is expanding its HD channel lineup in 2006 by adding five new original VOOM HD channels -- bringing the total VOOM channels to 15 -- as well as other new HD networks including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD. In addition, DISH Network will launch high definition local channels through its satellite service in 2006 and will reach more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels by year end.

To make this possible, DISH Network will begin transmitting newly added HD channels in MPEG4, a signal compression standard developed by MPEG (Moving Picture Experts Group). MPEG4 allows DISH Network to maximize the bandwidth available on its satellites and offer the most robust lineup of HD channels in the nation.

DISH Network also introduced a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.

The ViP211(TM) HD satellite receiver, the first model in the ViP series that supports both MPEG4 and MPEG2, is available through DISH Network for only $49.99 for new lease customers.

Consumers can call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.DISHNetwork.com for more information about DishHD and DISH Network.

For downloadable, print quality images of DISH Network equipment, installations or the DISH Network logo, visit www.dishnetwork.com/press.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service. Visit EchoStar's DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Mark Cicero, 720-514-5351
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

_Nashville???_ Market _30_?? Weird...


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Does this mean we will see TNN-HD? :lol:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Somebody must have Spiked your drink.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I'd love to see a new list, with the cities in the order of HDTV owners...


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Just curious why HD locals via sattellite is a big deal? My local OTA HD channels integrate nicely with my 622 and 811 already.


----------



## MDRNHL (Jan 9, 2006)

gitarzan said:


> Just curious why HD locals via sattellite is a big deal? My local OTA HD channels integrate nicely with my 622 and 811 already.


Well its a big deal for me, because I cannot pick up my OTA channels using an indoor powered antenna reliably...not to mention the antennas are ugly, and I am not permitted to mount a full antenna on the house (attached cluster home association rules).


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

MDRNHL said:


> Well its a big deal for me, because I cannot pick up my OTA channels...


Ditto. It's a big deal for those of use who do NOT live within 50 miles of the tower (I live about 80 miles away from the closest HD transmitter). No cable out here in the country, so DirecTV/Dish Network are my only hope.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Sep 8, 2004)

gitarzan said:


> Just curious why HD locals via sattellite is a big deal? My local OTA HD channels integrate nicely with my 622 and 811 already.


Here in Nashville, not all of us live in a place where HD locals is possible. I live in Bellevue where we have some of the most serious hills in Nashville. Those hills are between me and CBS, NBC, FOX and UPN/WB/CW. I've been a DirecTV subscriber for 2+ years and a former Voom subscriber, so switching to Dish is an interesting possibility now that they have some locals. I currently do Comcast + D* primarily to get locals and planned to drop D* soon if their HD situation didn't get any better. Dish just made that decision more complicated. Hmmm....


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

syphix said:


> _Nashville???_ Market _30_?? Weird...


Yeah I thought that also. But maybe they wanted to try a market that Direct didn't have yet to see how big a response they get when they get into a market first. Depending what they learn they might try to be "first" in more markets.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

syphix said:


> _Nashville???_ Market _30_?? Weird...


I'm betting that E* is giving considerable preference to markets currently getting locals from multiple birds. Nashville has some locals on 61.5 which is doubly attractive as those with locals now will not require dish upgrades.

IIRC, Seattle has stuff scattered across three satellites and the LIL deadline is only three months away.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Sevenfeet said:


> Here in Nashville, not all of us live in a place where HD locals is possible. I live in Bellevue where we have some of the most serious hills in Nashville. Those hills are between me and CBS, NBC, FOX and UPN/WB/CW. I've been a DirecTV subscriber for 2+ years and a former Voom subscriber, so switching to Dish is an interesting possibility now that they have some locals. I currently do Comcast + D* primarily to get locals and planned to drop D* soon if their HD situation didn't get any better. Dish just made that decision more complicated. Hmmm....


I live in Hendersonville and get every channel in Digital via an OTA antenna using my VIP 211.
If you get the local Digitals via OTA you will also get WKRN 02.02 which is Weather WX 24 hour weather. You basically get a a few more extra channels. I would put in a large outside antenna that should work for you. One of those that attatch to you Satellite dish.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So. Which Markets are out there now? LA, NY, NashVille, Chicago? I thought Minneapolis was supposed to be in the top 5? Which of the supposed original top 5 are left?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

normang said:


> So. Which Markets are out there now? LA, NY, NashVille, Chicago? I thought Minneapolis was supposed to be in the top 5? Which of the supposed original top 5 are left?


Boston is up (Channels 6318-6321).....


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

gitarzan said:


> Just curious why HD locals via sattellite is a big deal? My local OTA HD channels integrate nicely with my 622 and 811 already.


You have to remember that while 8VSB is pretty good, it's not perfect and not everyone can get their HD locals OTA. Also, Dish HD STBs only have one DTV OTA tuner. So you can't record more than one HD OTA program at a time. Adding sat delivered HD locals will increase that capability.


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone know if these are live yet or when they will go live?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Slide said:


> Anyone know if these are live yet or when they will go live?


Nashville went live last Wednesday February 15, 2006.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Sep 8, 2004)

mruk69 said:


> I live in Hendersonville and get every channel in Digital via an OTA antenna using my VIP 211.
> If you get the local Digitals via OTA you will also get WKRN 02.02 which is Weather WX 24 hour weather. You basically get a a few more extra channels. I would put in a large outside antenna that should work for you. One of those that attatch to you Satellite dish.


Yeah, but in Hendersonville, you can pretty much look out the window and see the CBS and UPN/FOX/WB towers. NBC on Knob hill in west Nashville is a fair distance, but still a mostly unimpeded shot and that leaves ABC and PBS as your longest distance, but still few major obstancles. Down here in southwest Davidson County, I figure I'll need a mast a lot higher than my roofline just to maybe get a taste of the north Nashville towers...and my homeowners' association and my wife would never stand for it.

Nope, it's Comcast, D* or E* locals for me without question.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Sep 8, 2004)

harsh said:


> I'm betting that E* is giving considerable preference to markets currently getting locals from multiple birds. Nashville has some locals on 61.5 which is doubly attractive as those with locals now will not require dish upgrades.
> 
> IIRC, Seattle has stuff scattered across three satellites and the LIL deadline is only three months away.


Speaking of which, I'm not familiar with how E* does things. But since I have an unused Voom dish pointing at 61.5, would I just replace it with a SuperDish in order to get all the sats I need, or are we still talking more than one sat dish?


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

syphix said:


> Ditto. It's a big deal for those of use who do NOT live within 50 miles of the tower (I live about 80 miles away from the closest HD transmitter). No cable out here in the country, so DirecTV/Dish Network are my only hope.


The last Charlie Chat, Charlie mentioned that the SHVA doesn't restrict rebroadcast of digital distant networks, and he said that Dish was planning to provide digital nets to all subscribers who couldn't receive them OTA. Unfortunately, I am not in the footprint of any spotbeam planned to provide HD locals.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Larry Caldwell said:


> The last Charlie Chat, Charlie mentioned that the SHVA doesn't restrict rebroadcast of digital distant networks, and he said that Dish was planning to provide digital nets to all subscribers who couldn't receive them OTA. Unfortunately, I am not in the footprint of any spotbeam planned to provide HD locals.


Some good points are made here that I hadn't thought of. I was also just thinkng that broadcast distants in HD might satisfy many people in the meantime.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Sevenfeet said:


> Speaking of which, I'm not familiar with how E* does things. But since I have an unused Voom dish pointing at 61.5, would I just replace it with a SuperDish in order to get all the sats I need, or are we still talking more than one sat dish?


In addition to the VOOM dish or its equivalent you will need a DiSH 1000.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

The only reason Nashville is to high on the list is because Charlie is a Tennessee alum.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

joebird said:


> The only reason Nashville is to high on the list is because Charlie is a Tennessee alum.


UT is in Knoxville...


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

If you drover around the Nashville areas all you see is Satellite dishes. In my subdivision which is big about 75% have Sat vs Commi cast. Also their are a lot of rich folks in the area.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

mruk69 said:


> If you drover around the Nashville areas all you see is Satellite dishes. In my subdivision which is big about 75% have Sat vs Commi cast. Also their are a lot of rich folks in the area.


Sorry, I drifted off... where you trying to make a point?


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

No all I am trying to say their seems to be lot more folks with Satellite around here. Also, Nashville is local some areas in Kentucky and towards the Alabama border. So it covers a much larger area than just Nashville.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

Do we have any idea when Dish will go all HD? I've been holding my fire on the HD upgrade. Now the 1080p sets and projectors are showing up, but except for a handful of channels there is still not enough HD programming to make the move worthwhile. They even keep dragging their feet on HD-DVD and BluRay. 

I guess I should be grateful, hardware prices keep falling and specs improving, but I'd really like to get this done.

LMS


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

lastmanstanding said:


> Do we have any idea when Dish will go all HD? I've been holding my fire on the HD upgrade. Now the 1080p sets and projectors are showing up, but except for a handful of channels there is still not enough HD programming to make the move worthwhile. They even keep dragging their feet on HD-DVD and BluRay.
> 
> I guess I should be grateful, hardware prices keep falling and specs improving, but I'd really like to get this done. LMS


So "get er Done"

Nothing will ever be "all" HD, there is plenty of content now, far more than even a couple years ago. But some shows will always be SD, perhaps due to production costs.

You can continue to wait, and some prices will get better, it all depends on what your looking for.. Smaller sets will get cheaper, larger sets will get a little cheaper, but not much more if I had to guess, it depends on the tech inside.

Do it now... enjoy what there is now..


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

normang,
Yeah, I am getting frustrated by waiting. And you are right, the older shows will be upconverted for decades. When will the bigger better Dish HD-PVRs be out? 20 hours just won't cut it. We barely get by with two SD- 90 hour drives.
Thanks,
LMS


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

lastmanstanding said:


> normang,
> Yeah, I am getting frustrated by waiting. And you are right, the older shows will be upconverted for decades. When will the bigger better Dish HD-PVRs be out? 20 hours just won't cut it. We barely get by with two SD- 90 hour drives.
> Thanks, LMS


the 622 will provide 30 hours of HD, and tons of SD recording. It may take some management to keep things pared down for new HD recordings, and while I don't know of anyone that does this, you can fill the drive, then its first in and last out, as you add new shows, the older shows get deleted..

If I had to guess, the reason for the limits is two things (IMHO), the cost of the 500gb drives, which I think may only add another 15-20 hours?, which isn't bad I guess, and you have the option, I believe to add a USB HD and copy recordings over to it, but they are wedded to the reciever by encryption, you couldn't connect that drive to a computer and download the video. Not even sure how it formats the disk..

Since I have not tried it, I am not sure how its all managed, whether you can merely watch them from the USB disk from another menu, or whether you need to copy them back. Perhaps someone else has more details..


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

normang said:


> ..., and you have the option, I believe to add a USB HD and copy recordings over to it, but they are wedded to the reciever by encryption, you couldn't connect that drive to a computer and download the video. Not even sure how it formats the disk....


I think that feature is still vaporware. I wonder how the Dishplayer transfer handles the encryption? Does the 622 decrypt the data on its way to the Dishplayer, or does the Dishplayer have its own access to the encryption key? If so, how are they going to handle security updates?

I bet we never see external storage.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

normang said:


> So "get er Done"
> 
> Nothing will ever be "all" HD, there is plenty of content now, far more than even a couple years ago. But some shows will always be SD, perhaps due to production costs...


Just like some shows will always be B&W?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> I think that feature is still vaporware. I wonder how the Dishplayer transfer handles the encryption? Does the 622 decrypt the data on its way to the Dishplayer, or does the Dishplayer have its own access to the encryption key? If so, how are they going to handle security updates?
> 
> I bet we never see external storage.
> 
> Just like some shows will always be B&W?


Larry.. I am not sure whether this is vaporware or not, and since I suspect that the mpeg stream into the receiver is already encrypted, it wouldn't be that tough to key it to the reciever.

And, yes, some shows occasionally are in B&W, even though it may not be for the complete show.. I've seen programming that uses B&W for effect. Flashback scenes.. etc


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

normang said:


> Larry.. I am not sure whether this is vaporware or not, and since I suspect that the mpeg stream into the receiver is already encrypted, it wouldn't be that tough to key it to the reciever.
> 
> And, yes, some shows occasionally are in B&W, even though it may not be for the complete show.. I've seen programming that uses B&W for effect. Flashback scenes.. etc


Dish has a pretty firm policy that "you get what you buy when you buy it." The only firm support I have seen is to keep receivers working as well as they did when you bought them. If you want new features, buy a new receiver. I have been a Dish subscriber since 1996, and have never seen them do anything else.

Don't buy a 622 expecting internet connectivity or external program storage. While the hardware has the capability, that means nothing.

As for SD programming in the future, I suspect we will continue to see classic SD programs for decades. SCIFI is still running the old half hour Twilight Zone series in black and white, and those shows are over 40 years old. Strangely enough, they were produced before videotape, and if the original film negatives still exist, they may end up being transferred to HD in 4:3 B&W.

For sure, new productions will all be HD. The equipment is cheap enough even for amateur productions, which have been using HD videocams for years, and transferring the video to film if they make it to theatrical release.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Dish has a pretty firm policy that "you get what you buy when you buy it." The only firm support I have seen is to keep receivers working as well as they did when you bought them. If you want new features, buy a new receiver. I have been a Dish subscriber since 1996, and have never seen them do anything else.
> 
> Don't buy a 622 expecting internet connectivity or external program storage. While the hardware has the capability, that means nothing.
> 
> ...


While its true that many recievers had ports for future features that never came to life, however the external HD support cannot be that tough if they expect the reciever to support Pocket Dish. So, one of these days I'll plug in a USB HD and see what I get..

And while HD production is getting cheaper, I still don't expect SD programming to disappear anytime soon.

Movies and other material already in HD, are already prevalent and will continue to expand, but even at that, many daytime shows, game shows, some talk shows, may remain SD for a long time... time will tell... (always does)


----------

